# Another newbie from RF



## jwalther (Oct 7, 2003)

Gotta keep up with Dave Z. . . .

Jeff

00 540/6


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

welcome!

:beerchug:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

jwalther said:


> Gotta keep up with Dave Z. . . .
> 
> Jeff
> 
> 00 540/6


Welcome to the 'fest! Another 00 540i6- Woohoo!!


----------



## KJT61 (Oct 6, 2003)

Another arrival from RF who learned a lot from Dave Z.

KT

98 540/6


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Nice to see y'all over here. The format might take a bit to get used to but it's real powerful for controlling what you see. Another nice feature is editing--you can fix all your grammar and spelling mistakes! 

Again, welcome to the 'Fest!

Chris


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Ågent99 said:


> Another nice feature is editing--you can fix all your grammar and spelling mistakes!
> 
> Again, welcom to the 'Fest!
> 
> Chris


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

atyclb said:


>


Oh, how I SO want to abuse my powers of a mod (and edit your little POS post!!) 

Chris


----------



## dadtorbn (Oct 3, 2003)

jwalther said:


> Gotta keep up with Dave Z. . . .
> 
> Jeff
> 
> 00 540/6


Welcome! :thumbup:

This is a much better board than  RF


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

dadtorbn said:


> Welcome! :thumbup:
> 
> This is a much better board than  RF


 :banana: even MORE MY 2000 540i6's! Woohooo!! Say, did you guys know you can put one of THESE in your car? (The wheel)


----------



## dadtorbn (Oct 3, 2003)

PropellerHead said:


> :banana: even MORE MY 2000 540i6's! Woohooo!! Say, did you guys know you can put one of THESE in your car? (The wheel)


What are the additional features from my current steering wheel?

Re: MY00 540i6

Are there lots of us?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Welcome ! :thumbup:


----------



## BrettInLJ (Oct 3, 2003)

PropellerHead said:


> :banana: even MORE MY 2000 540i6's! Woohooo!! Say, did you guys know you can put one of THESE in your car? (The wheel)


I saw a new 2003 540i 6sp. at BMW of San Diego that had this wheel pre-installed at the factory (as well as M5 front and rear bumper covers). The called it the "unofficial commemorative edition."


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

dadtorbn said:


> What are the additional features from my current steering wheel?
> 
> Re: MY00 540i6
> 
> Are there lots of us?


It's *thicker*. A plus if you like that sort of thing. Really, it's just a quick and easy way to spend $900. It is probably one of those mods that is no different. It's just KNOWING they put the thicker wheel on the 2003 sports that makes it an 'upgrade.' I mean- what if they had a thicker wheel in, say '97 and a thinner one in 2003- Which would be the 'upgrade?' I will say that I like the thicker wheel and, since they did put it on the newer cars, make me feel like the interior is updated.

Or somethin' :dunno:

RE: 2000 540i6- I just saw, like TWO join up in the last day or so. Makes me feel @ home...


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

BrettInLJ said:


> I saw a new 2003 540i 6sp. at BMW of San Diego that had this wheel pre-installed at the factory (as well as M5 front and rear bumper covers). The called it the "unofficial commemorative edition."


 Yes, the thicker wheel, black headliner (even on non-black interior cars), M exterior styling (bumpers, etc), M5 dead pedal, and M door sills are some of the styling cues that BMW put on the last model year E39 540i6.


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

PropellerHead said:


> It's *thicker*. It's just KNOWING they put the thicker wheel on the 2003 sports that makes it an 'upgrade.' I mean- what if they had a thicker wheel in, say '97 and a thinner one in 2003- Which would be the 'upgrade?' I will say that I like the thicker wheel and, since they did put it on the newer cars, make me feel like the interior is updated.


It looks the same that came on the '02 sports.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Malachi said:


> It looks the same that came on the '02 sports.


Well, NOW you got me thinking that maybe they put it on as early as '02  .... Who remembers?.. :dunno: I thought they had a simialr wheel in '01, but it was not as thick- Where IS that Tyrone?


----------



## evolution247 (Feb 28, 2002)

Welcome...it may take a while but eventually we ALL migrate over here! :thumbup: 

Not sure this format is working for me though... :tsk:


----------



## BrettInLJ (Oct 3, 2003)

evolution247 said:


> Welcome...it may take a while but eventually we ALL migrate over here! :thumbup:
> 
> Not sure this format is working for me though... :tsk:


This "format" is one of the most standard message forum formats on the internet. Other people who have migrated here from Roadfly have had a similar opinion about not quite liking the format. Maybe you guys don't hang out on other internet forums very much, but this is one of the most used and IMHO most powerful interfaces available.

Use it a while and you will get used to it and appreciate it. Welcome to the board!


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

evolution247 said:


> Welcome...it may take a while but eventually we ALL migrate over here! :thumbup:
> 
> Not sure this format is working for me though... :tsk:


Evo- one of the great things about the board is that you can customize it to your viewing preferences- By choosing the buttons above, you can get an abbreviated version of the threads. Here' s an example:








Hope that helps! If it doesn't, as Brett suggests, time will make navigation easier and the powerful features more like second nature.

Welcome to the fest!


----------



## evolution247 (Feb 28, 2002)

BrettInLJ said:


> This "format" is one of the most standard message forum formats on the internet. Other people who have migrated here from Roadfly have had a similar opinion about not quite liking the format. Maybe you guys don't hang out on other internet forums very much, but this is one of the most used and IMHO most powerful interfaces available.
> 
> Use it a while and you will get used to it and appreciate it. Welcome to the board!


BrettInLJ,

I have seen this format before on other boards and granted it may be the "standard" among boards, but at this present time it kind of lacks the luster the RF board had. IMHO.

I'll get used to it though...so long as we have plenty of nice things to talk about! :thumbup:


----------

